# photo shoot



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

i brought some of my animals to a photographer just is what i got back so far will post more as they come in enjoy



















more to follow


----------



## pymn nice but dim (Oct 28, 2008)

stunning the photos are incredible you going to frame them etc and did you actually take then down there was he unnearved atall or fine with it


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hehehe I love your snapper - big lump!


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Snappers are DWA then? Awesome creatures. Vicious bite! :lol2:


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Great pics, I need a new camera.


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> Snappers are DWA then? Awesome creatures. Vicious bite! :lol2:


i dont think snappers are dwa i live in ireland we dont need dwa i put the pics here cause there mostly of my crocs will have more pics tomo i hope


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

really nice pics mate.


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

heres the latest photos i got of spec caiman


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks very good dude!! Them photo's do speckies some real justice in my opinion.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Adam98150 said:


> Great pics, I need a new camera.


The skill is in what you do with the camera, not the camera itself!


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

That snapper looks HUGE, how big is it? How many crocs you got?


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

Punchfish said:


> That snapper looks HUGE, how big is it? How many crocs you got?



shell is around 15 inches just the two crocs have something commin in sept keep and eye out for photos


----------



## LewisH (Sep 13, 2008)

ooh do tell.


----------



## *Mac (Dec 28, 2008)

Wasn't impressed with the first two, the composition is pants... But the one of that Caimen made up for it! fantastic.

Is this a specialist pet photographer, or just a normal pro?


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

*Mac said:


> Wasn't impressed with the first two, the composition is pants... But the one of that Caimen made up for it! fantastic.
> 
> Is this a specialist pet photographer, or just a normal pro?



not a pro just a mate who did a course and self taught himself photoshop
davesjungle.com


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

LewisH said:


> ooh do tell.



all will be reveled in september


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

damoledger123 said:


> all will be reveled in september


ooo you tease!:whip:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

oh amazing pictures!!! <3


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

damoledger123 said:


> shell is around 15 inches just the two crocs have something commin in sept keep and eye out for photos



Will defo keep a look out. Would love a croc, but don't have the space, money or DWA for it LOL.


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

the sept animal has died so the big reveal aint goin to happen


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

damoledger123 said:


> the sept animal has died so the big reveal aint goin to happen



Thats a real shame, what happened and what animal was it?


----------



## damoledger123 (May 12, 2009)

Punchfish said:


> Thats a real shame, what happened and what animal was it?


it was a four foot chinese gator


----------

